# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 11/2013



## PCGH_Marco (25. September 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 11/2013 ist ab     sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2.  Oktober 2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware   teilweise   einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games   Hardware 11/2013 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf   Fragen und   Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.

*Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 11/2013 haben euch gefallen? *
*Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 11/2013 haben euch gefallen?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black*Dragon* (28. September 2013)

Gute Artikel dieses Mal. Außerdem hat mir die Vollversion in Form eines Steamkeys besonders gut gefallen. Es ist einfach genial die Vollversionen ist dadurch immer griffbereit und spielbereit. Ich weiß es haben nicht viele diese Meinung aber ich schätze solche Keys sehr.

 Gruß Blacki


----------



## Klarostorix (28. September 2013)

Auf Seite 108 steht über der Tabelle "GPU-Skalierung" obwohl dort CPUs getestet werden


----------



## TempestX1 (29. September 2013)

Seite 17 wird in der zweiten Tabelle die Nvidia Geforce Titan getestet mit unterschiedlichen Werten  . Die obere Nvidia müsste wohl AMD 7970 GE heißen.


----------



## shelby1989 (29. September 2013)

Supreme Commander 2 Umsonst  , obwohl ich sowas nicht Spiele. Der GTX 780 Test finde ich auch nicht Schlecht. Ultra HD / 4K leider noch unspielbar wie man sieht.


----------



## Bandicoot (29. September 2013)

Freu mich schon, der Test zu den Power LAN Adapter interessiert mich da ich sowas nun in Betrieb hab.


----------



## chickenwingattack (30. September 2013)

Sagt mal habe ich etwas übersehen oder ist es ein Tippfehler das auf Seite 81 das Bitfenix Prodigy für 20 Euro drinsteht?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. September 2013)

Das Bitfenix Prodigy gibt es natürlich nicht für 20 Euro, es sind eher knapp 70 Euro. In der Tabelle ist leider grundsätzlich etwas der Wurm drin (Preisberechnung, Preisvergleich-Verlinkung), wie auch ein Blick ins Sonderheft zeigt.

Korrektur in eigener Sache: Der letzte Satz im Fazitkasten auf Seite 77 muss "Wie unsere Ergebnisse zeigen, spielen auch die Anzahl der Ranks und die automatisch vorgenommene Einstellung der Subtimings eine gewisse Rolle." lauten.

Ich hoffe, wir haben nun alle Fehler dieser Ausgabe gefunden.


----------



## Marcimoto (30. September 2013)

Erstmal: Sehr schönes Heft. Wieder sehr informativ 

Habe auch zwei Tippfehler gefunden 
S.10 schreibt ihr unten im Kasten 4k sei 3.940x2.160p, dabei sind es in der Länge 3840p 
Und bei 8k hat sich ein Zahlendrehen versteckt: hier steht 7860x4320p, statt 7680x4320 

Ach ja und was ich jetzt jedes mal bemängeln werde, bis es sich wieder ändert.
Der GPU-Leistungsindex ist totale Banane! Bringt jetzt bitte mal wieder die FPS Werte der Spiele rein! Begründung dafür sollte klar sein und steht im Rückmeldungsthread der vorigen Ausgabe.
Ist ja auch nicht so als würde ich(und genügend andere) das zum ersten Mal kritisieren.
Könnt ihr nicht jedenfalls mal eine Antwort dazu liefern warum ihr das so unvorteilhaft geändert habt? 

Das ist mir ein sehr großes Anliegen


----------



## BikeRider (30. September 2013)

Hab keine Tippfehler gefunden, weil mein Heft noch nicht im Briefkasten lag.


----------



## kmf (30. September 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Seite 17 wird in der zweiten Tabelle die Nvidia Geforce Titan getestet mit unterschiedlichen Werten  . Die obere Nvidia müsste wohl AMD 7970 GE heißen.


Ich glaub net, musst mal genau lesen - ich mein mich zu erinnern, da stand was von weniger ist besser.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Oktober 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Seite 17 wird in der zweiten Tabelle die Nvidia Geforce Titan getestet mit unterschiedlichen Werten  . Die obere Nvidia müsste wohl AMD 7970 GE heißen.



Richtig. Da ist leider ein Copy-and-Paste-Fehler dringeblieben. Ursprünglich waren die Graphenbezeichnungen nämlich komplett vertauscht und eine Geforce ist zuviel dringeblieben. 



MarCy schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht so als würde ich(und genügend andere) das zum ersten Mal kritisieren.
> Könnt ihr nicht jedenfalls mal eine Antwort dazu liefern warum ihr das so unvorteilhaft geändert habt?


Ist ja nicht so, dass wir darauf nicht schonmal geantwortet hätten …


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Oktober 2013)

Mir sind einige Unzulänglichkeiten beim schnellen durchblättern aufgefallen. Ich fange beim CPU Index an. In jedem Heft ändern sich die Crysis 3 Werte einiger CPUs. So war der i5-4670k im letzten Heft mit 79,1 fps angegeben, kommt er im neuen Heft plötzlich nur noch auf 73,5 fps. Sehr undurchschaubar das ganze. Auf der gleichen Seite der Artikel mit den Haswell Konfigurationen. Als Quelle wird wccftech genannt. Die Seite ist als Klauseite bekannt. Der wahre Urheber dieser Quelle ist Hiroshige Goto von pc.watch.impress. Auf Seite 47 iGPU Tests. 2 Tests sind nicht ausreichend, um ein halbwegs aussagekräftiges Mittel abzubilden. mein Tipp: Lasst iGPU Tests bleiben oder macht es richtig.


Auf Seite 17 die untere Grafik. Zuallererst, wieso  wählt ihr nicht Rot und Grün für die Frametime Grafik zur besseren  Unterscheidung? Das helle und  dunkle rot soll laut Legende beides Titan abbilden, was so natürlich  kein Sinn ergibt. Das dunklere rot gehört zur Titan nehme ich an.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Anmerkungen.

Mit Crysis 3 gab es leider einiger Probleme im Zuge der "Windows-Timer"-Geschichte. Die Werte sollten nun stimmen.
Die IGP-Tests wurden von uns im Zuge der Testsystem-Umstellung im Frühjahr als erster Schritt für eine künftige Bewertung integrierter Grafikeinheiten in das Testverfahren aufgenommen. Wir denken darüber nach, deren Gewichtung und Umfang künftig anzupassen.
Der Punkt über die Grafik auf Seite 17 wurde bereits besprochen und erklärt. Direkt über deinem Posting.


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Oktober 2013)

Noch was vergessen. Und zwar fehlt im Index AMDs FX-8350 oder der relativ beliebte FX-6300. Es gibt im Ranking nur noch 2 AMD CPUs: FX-9370, FX-9590

Die CPUs laufen aus und sind wegen dem hohen preis und dem hohen Verbrauch sehr unbeliebt. Wenn ihr schon nur 2 AMD CPUs im Ranking habt, solltet ihr euch auf die 2-3 relevantesten begrenzen und nicht 2 Exoten reinnehmen. 


73,5 fps kommen mir wenig vor, meine 4670 Werte liegen 4-5 fps höher.


----------



## Marcimoto (1. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass wir darauf nicht schonmal geantwortet hätten …



Kannst du das bitte nochmal verlinken?
Weil ist ja nicht so als hätte ich nicht nach gesucht 

Edit: Hab's gefunden. Aber naja ich finde die Gründe die für die Werte sprechen klar wichtiger als die Gründe die dagegen sprechen.
Es wird ab jetzt nämlich wirklich um einiges umständlicher die Karten ordentlich zu vergleichen. Und persönlich sehe ich die Gründe eher als nichtig an.
Sorry, aber ich hätte ehrlich gesagt triftigere Gründe erwartet, die diese Umstellung zur Folge hatten 
Das war wohl früher eher jammern auf hohem Niveau ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Oktober 2013)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Noch was vergessen. Und zwar fehlt im Index AMDs FX-8350 oder der relativ beliebte FX-6300. Es gibt im Ranking nur noch 2 AMD CPUs: FX-9370, FX-9590
> 
> Die CPUs laufen aus und sind wegen dem hohen preis und dem hohen Verbrauch sehr unbeliebt. Wenn ihr schon nur 2 AMD CPUs im Ranking habt, solltet ihr euch auf die 2-3 relevantesten begrenzen und nicht 2 Exoten reinnehmen. [...]


 
 Das geht auf meine Kappe, da ich den Index fürs Layout aufbereitet und einfach nach Index-Platzierung ausgesucht habe.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Das geht auf meine Kappe, da ich den Index fürs Layout aufbereitet und einfach nach Index-Platzierung ausgesucht habe.


... was mMn nach auch der Sinn eines Indexes ist. Das ist ja kein Beliebtheitsclub sondern eine Top-Liste. Übrigens auch ein feines Argument für weniger Details in den Indizes und mehr Produkte - Details liefern wir ja in den jeweiligen Tests zur Genüge.


----------



## Marcimoto (2. Oktober 2013)

Wieso sind eigentlich bei dem CPU Index nur erhältliche Prozessoren aufgeführt, im GPU Index aber auch nicht mehr erhältliche Pixelschubser?

Weil klar, auch alte Karten kann man gut mit neuen vergleichen, aber anders ist das bei Prozessoren ja auch nicht ^^
Weil wenn ich mich nicht aarg täusche ist ein alter i5 760 besser als ein Pentium G3xxx 

Irgendwie folgen die verschiedenen Indexe völlig unterschiedlichen Schemata..


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Oktober 2013)

Ihr könntet ja mal wieder eine Umfrage im Forum starten, um zu sehen wie viele welche CPUs nutzen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/282223-welche-cpu-nutzt-du-zum-spielen-juli-2013-a.html

Die Leute wollen durch den Index nicht erfahren was gerade die aktuellen CPUs leisten (das steht in den ausführlichen Benchmarks), sondern was ihre derzeit verbauten CPUs im Vergleich noch können.

Die drei Pentium-G-Modelle sowie die beiden Core-i34130/4330 im Index stellen mindestens drei Vertreter zu viel dar. Der Core-i7-990X ist zu exotisch.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Oktober 2013)

MarCy schrieb:


> Irgendwie folgen die verschiedenen Indexe völlig unterschiedlichen Schemata..


Der CPU-Fachbereich wurde mit Marcs Weggang neu vergeben. Bis das alles eingespielt und entsprechend ausgerichtet ist, dauert es ein Weilchen. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ihr könntet ja mal wieder eine Umfrage im Forum starten, um zu sehen wie viele welche CPUs nutzen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/282223-welche-cpu-nutzt-du-zum-spielen-juli-2013-a.html


Ja, im Oktober ist wieder einer dran. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen durch den Index nicht erfahren was gerade die aktuellen CPUs leisten (das steht in den ausführlichen Benchmarks), sondern was ihre derzeit verbauten CPUs im Vergleich noch können.


„Die Leute“ sind wer genau? Du und …? Aber danke für den Denkanstoß - das könnten wir vielleicht mal abfragen.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die drei Pentium-G-Modelle sowie die beiden Core-i34130/4330 im Index stellen mindestens drei Vertreter zu viel dar. Der Core-i7-990X ist zu exotisch.


Komisch, gerade die Gulftown-Sechskerner wurden in der Vergangenheit immer wieder nachgefragt, da sie ja noch für alles reichten, so meinten die Besitzer.


----------



## Marcimoto (2. Oktober 2013)

Au ja eine Umfrage wäre doch auch was um Klarheit beim GPU Index zu verschaffen oder? 

Ich gebe übrigens Pokerclock Recht. Die Leute(wir, die Leser) wollen wirklich am liebsten unsere Hardware vergleichen. Ich könnte mir auch durchaus vorstellen, dass Lynnfields und Clarkdales bei diesen um einiges verbreiteter sind als die Pentiums (-> Thema Umfrage ja schon genannt)


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Oktober 2013)

War ein bischen entäuscht das der Lautsprecherbau nicht zuende gefilmt wurde, sows ist ein No Go. Sowas sieht man nicht alle Tage und macht es auch nicht alle Tage. 

Toll fand ich die unzähligen Tests zu den Gehäuselüftern, wollte mir eh neue zulegen .

UHD? brauch man heute noch gar nicht drüber nachdenken. Mir hätte da ein Downsample -Video besser gefallen, denke auch der Rest der PCGH leser hätte sich da mehr drüber gefreut. 
Dass das nativ 4k toll aussieht kann man sich ja denken aber nicht bezahlen 

Gewinnspiele...Hab auch anderswo schon mitgemacht, nie habe ich irgendetwas gewonnen (ausgenommen Werbung-Emails)  Vielleicht klappt es ja diesesmal


----------



## xpSyk (2. Oktober 2013)

Super Ding!  
Aber ich finde die GraKas sind etwas zu kurz gekommen dieses mal, aber das ändert sich hoffentlich ja nächsten Monat! 

Edit: Achja! Bei den CPUs war der i5-2500K noch bei den Top-CPUs im Test, mit der Anmerkung "Verlötet"... Nur leider ist der noch nicht 22nm und auch schon ziemlich alt. Ich würde ihn rausnehmen oder doch kennzeichen, dass man ihn nicht mehr kaufen sollte. 

mfG


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> „Die Leute“ sind wer genau? Du und …? Aber danke für den Denkanstoß - das könnten wir vielleicht mal abfragen.



"Die Leute" sind hier im Forum zu finden. Einer hat sich ja schon gemeldet.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Komisch, gerade die Gulftown-Sechskerner wurden in der Vergangenheit immer wieder nachgefragt, da sie ja noch für alles reichten, so meinten die Besitzer.



"Vergangenheit" scheint vor Juli 2013 gewesen zu sein. Den damals hatten lediglich 0,8 % laut verlinkter Umfrage eine solche CPU im Einsatz. 5,1 % allerdings Vierkerner gleicher Generation (nicht mehr im Index vertreten). 16,4 % einen Phenom II X4/X6 (nicht mehr im Index vertreten). Grobes Ungleichgewicht.


----------



## Marcimoto (2. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja, der Link zu dem Gewinnspiel funktioniert nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Oktober 2013)

MarCy schrieb:


> Ach ja, der Link zu dem Gewinnspiel funktioniert nicht.



Sorry, Weiterleitung funktioniert jetzt: www.pcgh.de/13jahrepcgh


----------



## Hänschen (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann den Bausatz für den "FAST Monitor MK2" nirgends finden im Netz 

Weiss jemand wo es da Infos zu gibt ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Oktober 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> "Die Leute" sind hier im Forum zu finden. Einer hat sich ja schon gemeldet.


Damit wollte ich eigentlich auf das verbreitete "Ich verstärke mein Argument durch Pluralverwendung" hinweisen. Sorry, nächstes Mal gleich direkt.





Pokerclock schrieb:


> "Vergangenheit" scheint vor Juli 2013 gewesen zu sein. Den damals hatten lediglich 0,8 % laut verlinkter Umfrage eine solche CPU im Einsatz. 5,1 % allerdings Vierkerner gleicher Generation (nicht mehr im Index vertreten). 16,4 % einen Phenom II X4/X6 (nicht mehr im Index vertreten). Grobes Ungleichgewicht.


Nachgefragt != Umfrage. Es gibt - auch wenn das blasphemisch klingt - auch eine Nutzergruppe außerhalb des Forums.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (3. Oktober 2013)

das Heft ist mal wieder richtig gut 
aber die DVD funktioniert bei mir leider nicht richtig (  ):
die Tonspur beim Lautsprecher-Selbstbau ist sehr oft Unterbrochen hab mir ein 2.Heft zuschicken lassen (wie es halt auf den DVDs draufsteht) aber auch das gleiche Problem 
edit: auch bei anderen Videos scheint die Tonspur fehlerhaft zu sein


----------



## Nuddl007 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 

Ich hab d a mal ne Frage. Euer Artikel "Stromschnellen voraus" hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Da ich mir überlege zw. meinem Router und meinem TV eine i-net Verbindung herzustellen mittels dLAN nun meine Frage. Muss diese Verbindung konf. werden oder ist dies nur bei einer Verbindung zu meinem Rechner von nöten?

Danke lg nuddl


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nachgefragt != Umfrage. Es gibt - auch wenn das blasphemisch klingt - auch eine Nutzergruppe außerhalb des Forums.



Deren Meinungsäußerung man wo nachlesen und damit nachvollziehen kann?


----------



## Black*Dragon* (3. Oktober 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> das Heft ist mal wieder richtig gut
> aber die DVD funktioniert bei mir leider nicht richtig (  ):
> die Tonspur beim Lautsprecher-Selbstbau ist sehr oft Unterbrochen hab mir ein 2.Heft zuschicken lassen (wie es halt auf den DVDs draufsteht) aber auch das gleiche Problem
> edit: auch bei anderen Videos scheint die Tonspur fehlerhaft zu sein



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, bei mir und vermutlich allen anderen klappt's. Ich halte es für eher unwahrscheinlich das du zwei Mal einen defekten Datenträger erhalten hast. Evtl liegt es an deinem Equipment. DVD-Player Laufwerk oÄ.


----------



## JFF78 (3. Oktober 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Deren Meinungsäußerung man wo nachlesen und damit nachvollziehen kann?


 
Braucht man nicht nachlesen, reicht das sie vielleicht PCGH Heft kaufen (und diesen Forum hier jedoch nicht nutzen) und daher sich dafür interessieren und deshalb für die Redaktion von Interesse ist dieses Klientel "zu bedienen". 

Ansonsten einfach mal im Internet mainstream verlassen und Extremuser Seiten anschauen, z.B. wo es um Übertaktungsrecorde geht. Du wirst dich wundern wie unexotisch die Intel 6-Kerner dort sind


----------



## appleandy3 (3. Oktober 2013)

Wieder ein echt tolles Heft. Besonders interresaant war der Artikel über Ultra HD


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (3. Oktober 2013)

@Black*Dragon* hab es (Laufwerk) mit ner Gamestar-DVD getestet und da funzt alles
beide DVDs haben aber Spuren auf der Rückseite, die so ausschauen, als ob die oberste Schicht macken hätte( Kratzer die recht punktuell vorkommen)


----------



## Black*Dragon* (4. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es vielleicht für dein Laufwerk eine neue Firmware? Was ich mir auch vorstellen kann ist, dass dein Laufwerk evtl eine etwas schlechtere Fehlerkorrektur hat.

Lösungsvorschlag: Den betreffenden Inhalt, also die Videodatei, auf die interne Festplatte kopieren und von dort aus starten. Ich weiß das ist keine optimale Lösung aber so kommst du wenigstens zu deinen Videos.

Die Punkte und Kratzer sind üblich auf Heft-Datenträgern. Habe ich eigentlich immer.

Gruß


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Oktober 2013)

@Black*Dragon*
auf die Festplatte kopieren hat geholfen

danke


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. Oktober 2013)

@Nuddl007: Sofern Dein Fernseher Netzwerkfähig ist sollte es keine Probleme bei der Vernetzung geben


----------



## ramme223 (4. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich das "Giganten-Duell" zwischen MSI GTX 780 Lightning und der EVGA GTX 780 Classified gelesen hatte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass nicht auf die Thematik des "GTX Classified Controller" eingegangen wurde. Mit dieser Software kann man bei Classified- Karten (GTX770 + 780) das Spannungslimit auch ohne EVBot auf bis zu  1.35V setzen. Außerdem lässt sich mit dem LN2 Bios ebenso das Power Target auf 115% setzen, anstatt der üblichen 110%. Beides in Kombination führt zu hohen Taktraten, auch jenseits der 1300 MHz. Solange man nicht über 1.3V anlegt, lässt sich das ganze auch mit dem verbauten Kühler um die 80 °C- 85 °C bei 23 °C  Raumtemperatur und adäquater Gehäusebelüftung betreiben. Das Tool kommt aus der Community und ist nicht von EVGA! (Garantiebestimmungen beachten)
Es schwirren noch einige andere Tests im Web herum, die das Potential zeigen. 

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen das erwähnt wird das Samsung Speicher bei der EVGA benutzt wird, das ist nur bedingt richtig, zu Release der Karte wurde Samsung Speicher verwendet der sich gut takten lässt im Gegensatz zum Elpida Speicher. Aufgrund von schlechter Verfügbarkeit des Samsung Speichers wurde allerdings später auch auf ELPIDIA Speicher gesetzt!!!

ACHTUNG: alle Hardware- Tester haben ein Exemplar mit SAMSUNG Speicher bekommen (ein Schelm wer böses denkt). Mittlerweile soll wohl wieder Samsung Speicher benutzt werden. Sicher seien kann man sich dessen aber nicht, merkt es aber spätestens beim OC des Speichers oder man baut den Kühler + Plate ab und guckt nach. Ich habe wohl leider auch ELPIDIA Speicher abbekommen :/
Das sagt EVGA Produkt Manager "EVGAJacobF" zur Speicherproblematik im EVGA Forum:

780 Classified Samsung or Elpida | EVGA Forums

Das "GTX Classified Controller"-Tool gibts hier:

[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club

weitere Tests:

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified review - Overclocking the EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified im Test

EVGA GTX 780 Classified Review - Page 8

Zusammenfassung: Mit dem GTX Classified Controller lässt sich eine deutliche Taktsteigerung erreichen, die bei entsprechender Chip- Güte auch eine Titan OC im Regen stehen lässt, solange der Speicher von 3GB nicht den Flaschenhals bildet. Die Vermarktungsstrategie seitens EVGA hinterlässt aufgrund der Speicherproblematik (Samsung/Elpidia) gemischte Gefühle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (4. Oktober 2013)

Also ich muss sagen, ihr habt mich mit dem Lautsprecherbauartikel nach Jahren mal wieder zum Kauf des Hefts bewogen. Nachdem ich bei euren Audioartikel meistens schon im ersten Satz grün im Gesicht wurde, habt ihr euch dahingehend wirklich verbessert.

Ein Paar Fragen Anregungen bzw. Kritikpunkte fallen mir aber doch ein:


Wieso findet man unter "Einsteiger" den KossPorta pro und nicht den P/L Hammer "Superlux 681 Evo"? Der Koss ist kein schlechter Hörer, aber ich denke, dass der Superlux besser klingt und durch wechselbares Kabel und mitgelieferte Tauschpolster ein deutlich besseres P/l bietet.
Was haben die Heco Victa unter "Kenner" verloren? Jemand der schon einiges gehört hat, kann die Victa garnicht gut finden, viel zu dumpf und detaillos ist deren Klang. Mir kringeln sich bei denen jedenfalls die Fußnägel. 
Statt der NuPro hätte ich lieber die Adam A5X im Setup gesehen. Meiner Meinung spielen diese besser als die Nubert A20.
Den Sennheiser HD 650 hätte ich nicht in die Auflistung gesetzt, weil der Hörer seit über einem Jahr für viel zuviel Geld (~350€) verkauft wird. Klanglich ist er maximal ~250€wert. Da hätte ich lieber den DT 880 Editon empfohlen.
Bei den Einsteigern fehlt mir auch der Creative Aurvana Live, als ~60€ P/L Tipp, besser als der Teufel Hörer dürfte der sicher sein. 
Ein Kasten zur Erklärung der unterschiedlichen Kopfhörerbauformen oder zum ein Weblink fehlt leider.
Mir fehlen 2-3 Modelle für die empfohlenen VIntage Verstärker. Die Denon Pm Serie oder Onkyo Integra 8850 wären mein Tipp
Im Selbstbauartikel wäre eine Linkliste gut gewesen, die einige gute Anlaufstellen für Selbstbau aufzeigt. Beispielsweise: Visaton.de, Lautsprecherbau.de http://www.acoustic-design-magazin.de/


----------



## Norkzlam (4. Oktober 2013)

Wie einige andere auch vermisse ich die FPS-Werte im GPU-Ranking.
Was soll ich mit solchen nutzlosen Prozentwerten anfangen? 
Davon angesehen war das Heft super.


----------



## Firebird11 (5. Oktober 2013)

Beim Test günstiger Haswell-Prozessoren ab Seite 44 ist die Speicherunterstützung des Pentium G3220 in der Gesamtübersicht mit DDR3-1333 angegeben, während in der Tabelle des Testfazits DDR3-1600 steht.

Nach den offiziellen Angaben von Intel ist der Wert beim Testfazit falsch, müsste also ebenfalls DDR3-1333 lauten:

ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor G3220 (3M Cache, 3.00 GHz)



MarCy schrieb:


> Ach ja und was ich jetzt jedes mal bemängeln werde, bis es sich wieder ändert.
> Der GPU-Leistungsindex ist totale Banane! Bringt jetzt bitte mal wieder die FPS Werte der Spiele rein! Begründung dafür sollte klar sein und steht im Rückmeldungsthread der vorigen Ausgabe.


 
Das finde ich auch sehr Schade. Beim CPU-Index sind die Frame-Werte einzelner Spiele aufgeführt, beim GPU-Index gibt es hingegen nur einen abstrakten Gesamtbalken.


----------



## Norisk699 (5. Oktober 2013)

* Zitat von Pokerclock:*
Die Leute wollen durch den Index nicht erfahren was gerade die aktuellen CPUs leisten (das steht in den ausführlichen Benchmarks), sondern was ihre derzeit verbauten CPUs im Vergleich noch können.
*PCGH-Stefan:*
 „Die Leute“ sind wer genau? Du und …? Aber danke für den Denkanstoß - das könnten wir vielleicht mal abfragen.

*
ICH zähle mich auch dazu. Ich will auch wissen was meine CPU / GPU im Vergleich zu aktuell erhältlicher Ware leistet.
Deswegen bin ich schon ein Freund davon, dass im Index die Topseller der letzten  ~ 3-4 Jahre drin sind. 
(Sorry, hab das mit dem Zitieren auf dem Netbook irgendwie nicht so ganz hinbekommen) *



Mein persönliches Feedback:

Allgemein wieder eine gelungene Ausgabe, auch wenn ein paar Artikel dabei waren, die mich persönlich nicht angesprochen haben. *"Boxen im Eigenbau"* hat mich jetzt nicht so sehr interessiert, allgemein bin ich aber ein Fan von euren "heute basteln wir uns..."-Artikeln. Grundsätzlich also gerne mehr davon.

Der *Test von 4K-Monitoren (bzw. Auflösungen) *hat mich jetzt auch nicht so interessiert weil das aus meiner Sicht klar war dass man für solch eine Auflösung erstens mal etwa 2 Titanen braucht und zweitens einen 3000+x € Monitor... 
Aber gut, jetzt ist erstmal klar wohin die Reise in den nächsten Jahren gehen wird und dass es noch ein weiter Weg ist.
1. die Auflösung wird steigen (eh klar...war schon immer so)
2. NVIDIA und AMD müssen noch so einige Schippen drauflegen damit man solche Bildschirme in ... 3 Jahren (?)... auch ordentlich mit "Obere-Mittelklasse-Grafikkarten" befeuern kann.

Allgemein trauere ich immer noch ein wenig Bench-Marc nach... vor allem dass der Wechsel so heimlich still und leise vonstatten ging, wie eigentlich meistens wenn Ihr einen Wechsel habt. *Ich finde allgemein dass Ihr wenn Ihr einen alten Redakteur verabschiedet oder einen neuen fest einstellt euch mal ruhig eine Heftseite dafür gönnen könntet*, dass neue Kollegen etwas ausführlicher vorgestellt werden oder auch dass sich alte Redakteure anständig verabschieden können. 

Absolut angetan war ich davon, dass Ihr *Supreme Commander 2 via Steam-Key* beigelegt hattet.
Wenn das machbar ist würde ich es sehr begrüßen wenn öfter mal Spiele direkt via Steam (oder von mir aus auch Origin)  Keys beigelegt werden. Das ist einfach praktisch... Klar, jetzt kommt gleich wieder Kritik von Steam-Gegnern... 

Sehr gelungen fand ich auch den ausführlichen *"Zukunftsausblick-Artikel"  * (14 nm / DDR 4 ... usw).


So, das war`s fürs erste von mir.


----------



## Black*Dragon* (6. Oktober 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Klar, jetzt kommt gleich wieder Kritik von Steam-Gegnern...



Das Buffet ist eröffnet xD


----------



## Marcimoto (6. Oktober 2013)

Achja, eine Sache ist mir noch eingefallen, die hier meines Erachtens hinsichtlich des GPU Indexes zu kurz kam, weswegen ich mich dahingehend nochmal zu Wort melde(ich möchte keineswegs den Eindruck erwecken den Thread hier vollzuspamen )

Und zwar ist der neue Index doch extrem klein geraten, bedenkt man das Argument der Platzersparnis, um mehr Karten aufzuführen, erscheint es doch recht seltsam zwei sehr überflüssige Bilder oben drüber zu setzten, wodurch eine Menge wertvoller Platz eingebüßt wird.

So wie es aktuell aussieht ergibt sich einen Mehrwert von "ganzen" zwei mehr aufgeführten Grafikkarten(22 ggü. 20)

Aber wie gesagt, einfach eine Umfrage durchführen und man weiß bescheid, was die Allgemeinheit für besser empfindet(auch wenn man hier nunmal nur die Forenmitglieder als Referenz für ein allgemeines Mittel heranziehen kann).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Oktober 2013)

MarCy schrieb:


> Achja, eine Sache ist mir noch eingefallen, die hier meines Erachtens hinsichtlich des GPU Indexes zu kurz kam, weswegen ich mich dahingehend nochmal zu Wort melde(ich möchte keineswegs den Eindruck erwecken den Thread hier vollzuspamen )
> 
> Und zwar ist der neue Index doch extrem klein geraten, bedenkt man das Argument der Platzersparnis, um mehr Karten aufzuführen, erscheint es doch recht seltsam zwei sehr überflüssige Bilder oben drüber zu setzten, wodurch eine Menge wertvoller Platz eingebüßt wird.
> 
> ...



Hehe, erwischt. Der Plan war, den Platz sukzessive mit der maximalen, höheren Kartenanzahl aufzufüllen (25). Zunächst fehlte die Zeit und nun sind wieder umfassende Änderungen im Anmarsch (neue Treiber, neue Chips), sodass wir wieder umbauen müssen. Die Bilder werden daher erst mal erhalten bleiben, da es unmöglich ist, innerhalb einer Produktion 20+ Grafikkarten durch den dicken Parcours zu jagen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, wir haben nun alle Fehler dieser Ausgabe gefunden.


 
Ich hätte noch ein paar inhaltliche Umstimmigkeiten:
Ein "nicht" im Satz zwischen S.82/S.83 fehlt (wenn ich "verzichten" will, baue ich unnötige Käfige doch eher aus, als wenn ich nicht-verzichten will?), der NF-A15 PWM wird in der Testtabelle fälschlicherweise mit "140 mm Lüfterformat" angegeben (S.70), obwohl er 150 mm Platzanspruch hat und auf S.29 gibt es mal wieder ein Speicherinterface "dank eines Chipsatzes". Aber wenn Fehler erst auf Aufforderung hin nochmal ausgegraben werden, war der Rest vom Heft wohl eine gute Ablenkung 

Weswegen ich eigentlich schreibe:
Habt ihr beim Test des Seasonic Platinum Fanless irgendwelche Elektronikgeräusche bemerkt? Sowohl beim Test des 400ers als auch beim 480er war PCGH seinerzeit eine der wenigen Zeitschriften, die darauf eingegangen ist und auch diesmal lese ich nur "passiv" und "keine Lautheit durch das Kühlsystem" und nicht "lautlos". Wohl aber gibt es eine sehr starke Empfehlung für alle, die ein passives Netzteil suchen.
Da ich selbst von einem 520FL-Exemplar sehr enttäuscht war[/ur] und letztlich das 500 W von Silverstone gekauft habe (teurer, ineffizienter, mittelmäßig verkabelt - ABER wirklich leise), würde mich interessieren, wie euer Exemplar sich verhalten hat. (Und ggf. ob die kleine ³ in eurer Produktbezeichnung etwas damit zu hat)


P.S.:
Sehr netter Speicherartikel  . Kommt selten vor, dass man als langjähriger Leser einem Thema begegnet, von dem man noch nie was gehört hat.


----------



## Firebird11 (6. Oktober 2013)

Nochwas: Bei den Benchmarks der Haswell-Dualcores Seite 44 ff und Ivy Bridge E Seite 50 ff scheint irgendwas nicht zu stimmen.

Einige CPUs sind in beiden Tests gleichzeitig vertreten: der Phenom II x4 965, der Core i5-2500k und der FX-8350. In den meisten Fällen stimmen die Benchmarkergebnisse bis auf die Nachkommastelle exakt überein (vermutlich kopiert).

Nur bei Crysis 3 wird der Core i5-2500k einmal mit 51,9 FPS (Haswell-Testreihe) und dann wieder mit 47,9 FPS (Ivy Bridge Testreihe) angeben sowie der FX-8350 einmal mit 69,8 FPS und einmal mit 57,4 FPS. Eine Abweichung von über 20% bei exakt den gleichen Testbedingungen - das liegt weit über einer eventuellen Messungenauigkeit.


----------



## Scalon (7. Oktober 2013)

ich finde die Seitenanordnung im "Giganten Duell" etwas unpassend, da im Fließtext die Doppelseite mit den Specs der MSI und Evga überblättert werden muss und somit den Lesefluss stört. Ich hätte die Specs eher am Ende des Artikels angehängt u.U. mit entsprechendem Vermerk am Ende des Textes.


----------



## LeoC (7. Oktober 2013)

*Lüftertest in 11/2013*

Hallo,

warum wurde denn in der aktuellsten Ausgabe ein veraltetes Computersystem (Core i7 2600K mit 6600GT) für den Lüftertest benutzt? Man kann doch dann die ermittelten Werte nicht mehr auf die aktuellste Generation übertragen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (7. Oktober 2013)

Schade dass ihr Euch nicht zu meinem Kritikbeitrag äußert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2013)

Verbesserungsvorschläge/Alternative Ansichten werden nur selten kommentiert, sondern eher durchdacht und (wenn sie überzeugend sind) in Zukunft berücksichtigt.
Gerade bei HiFi-Fragen ist man sonst ganz schnell stundenlang mit einer ausschweifenden Diskussion beschäftigt, die keinem wirklich was nützt - erst recht nicht der Qualität des nächsten Heftes


----------



## Marcimoto (7. Oktober 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Schade dass ihr Euch nicht zu meinem Kritikbeitrag äußert.



Zumindest was das Creative Aurvana Live angeht kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung zustimmen. Wirklich ein Klasse Sound der sehr neutral gehalten ist 
Ich konnte auch schon den Vergleich mit nem AKG Schiessmichtot ziehen das in der Preiskategorie bei ca 350€ liegt. Der Unterschied ist echt kleiner als man meinen sollte, gegenüber dem Preisunterschied.
Ich hab zwar bestimmt nicht die Profi-Ohren, um das perfekt herauszuhören, aber für den anspruchsvollen Ottonormalhörer ist das beeindruckend.

Desweiteren finde ich es erstaunlich(eher negativ), dass generell immer viel eher Headsets empfohlen werden, siehe MX 300, wo es doch einfach die überteuerte Version des DT 770 ist, nur mit fest angebautem Mikrophon.
Hier sollte stärker betont werden, dass normale Kopfhörer, bei viel weniger Geld oft bessere(bzw gleiche) Qualität bieten, im Verhältnis zu groß angepriesenen Headsets


----------



## Audioliebhaber (8. Oktober 2013)

> Desweiteren finde ich es erstaunlich(eher negativ), dass generell immer viel eher Headsets empfohlen werden, siehe MX 300, wo es doch einfach die überteuerte Version des DT 770 ist, nur mit fest angebautem Mikrophon.
> Hier sollte stärker betont werden, dass normale Kopfhörer, bei viel weniger Geld oft bessere(bzw gleiche) Qualität bieten, im Verhältnis zu groß angepriesenen Headsets


Dann lies mal den Soundartikel in der Printausgabe! Dort wird dies recht deutlich herausgestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (8. Oktober 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, ihr habt mich mit dem  Lautsprecherbauartikel nach Jahren mal wieder zum Kauf des Hefts  bewogen. Nachdem ich bei euren Audioartikel meistens schon im ersten  Satz grün im Gesicht wurde, habt ihr euch dahingehend wirklich  verbessert.
> 
> Ein Paar Fragen Anregungen bzw. Kritikpunkte fallen mir aber doch ein: [...]



Danke für die Kritik (und auch das Lob, bedeutet mir viel). Ich habe sicherlich noch etwas an meinen Kenntnissen zu arbeiten, aber immerhin scheine ich auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein.



> Den  Sennheiser HD 650 hätte ich nicht in die Auflistung gesetzt, weil der  Hörer seit über einem Jahr für viel zuviel Geld (~350€) verkauft wird.  Klanglich ist er maximal ~250€wert. Da hätte ich lieber den DT 880  Editon empfohlen.


Den Sennheiser habe ich empfohlen, weil ich ihn für 270 Euro im Preis-Vergleich gesichtet habe und etwas Abwechslung von Beyerdynamic haben wollte. 350 Euro währen tatsächlich zu viel.



> Bei den Einsteigern fehlt mir auch der Creative  Aurvana Live, als ~60€ P/L Tipp, besser als der Teufel Hörer dürfte der  sicher sein.


Ich war tatsächlich kurz davor den Aurvana zu nehmen, habe ihn aber noch nicht selbst gehört. Da man von Creative normalerweise etwas in die warme Richtung verfärbten Klang erwartet (von Teufel allerdings auch), bin ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen.


> Was haben die Heco Victa unter "Kenner" verloren? Jemand der schon  einiges gehört hat, kann die Victa garnicht gut finden, viel zu dumpf  und detaillos ist deren Klang. Mir kringeln sich bei denen jedenfalls  die Fußnägel.


Okay, Punkt an dich. Mir gefallen sie auch nicht so gut, deswegen habe ich sie auch Richtung "Kompromiss" abgeschoben. Ein Freund von mir hat sie und er ist sehr angetan (wobei man dazu gerne mal neigt, wenn man in etwas sein Geld investiert hat). Aber in dieser Preiskategorie sollte man auch Zeit in eine längere Hörprobe investieren, dafür kann man sie ruhig mal heranziehen.



MarCy schrieb:


> Desweiteren finde ich es erstaunlich(eher negativ), dass generell immer viel eher Headsets empfohlen werden, siehe MX 300, wo es doch einfach die überteuerte Version des DT 770 ist, nur mit fest angebautem Mikrophon.
> Hier sollte stärker betont werden, dass normale Kopfhörer, bei viel weniger Geld oft bessere(bzw gleiche) Qualität bieten, im Verhältnis zu groß angepriesenen Headsets


 
Ich bin auch kein großer Freund von Headsets (auch wenn mich gerade eins positiv überrascht hat). Aber manche Spieler wollen partout eins haben. Ich habe im Bereich "Fortgeschrittene" einmal relativ deutlich geschrieben, dass von Kopfhörern die bessere Qualität zu erwarten ist und wollte es nicht noch weiter auswalzen. 

Zum Thema Boxenbau: Der Artikel war eine (sehr) enge Sache, da er anstelle von einem anderen erschienen ist und ich nur relativ wenig Zeit hatte. Dazu musste ich noch Kontakte knüpfen, Bausätze, Material und Werkzeug organisieren (der erste Satz  Werkezug ist irgendwo mit einem flügellahmen Götterboten im Nirvana verschollen und bis heute nicht aufgetaucht). Deswegen ist das Video nicht fertig geworden und auch der Artikel lässt meiner Meinung etwas zu wünschen übrig. Vor allem bei der Beschreibung vom Klang. Da hätte ich auch ein wenig mehr Platz vertragen können, das ist mir dummerweise zu spät in den Sinn gekommen. 

Da kann ich noch etwas ansetzen, außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Fazit etwas missverständliuch formuliert ist: Ich habe geschrieben, dass der Sweet-Spot monitor-typisch schmal ausfällt. Das sind Nahfeld-Monitore, der abgestrahlte Klangkegel ist natürlich nicht schmal, sondern besonders breit. Was ich meinte ist: Der Bereich, in dem der volle Sound beim Hörer ankommt, ist relativ schmal. Sobald man ihn verlässt, ändert sich der Klang sehr schnell. Das fällt vor allem in der Vertikalen auf, schon ein paar Zentimeter reichen, und das Klangbild ändert sich deutlich hörbar. Dies klingt nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber auffällig ist es schon.

Die Boxen sind jetzt auch ordentlich eingespielt und klingen wirklich fantastisch. Wunderbar warm und füllig, Streicher (gerade ein Cello)  klingen herzerweichend, man bekommt beinahe Gänsehaut  Auch klasse: Der Bass ist erstaunlich kräftig, dabei aber staubtrocken und geht ziemlich tief. Nicht schlecht für so kleine Böxchen. Ich konnte meinen Subwoofer kräftig runterregeln, tatsächlich brauche ich ihn nicht mehr wirklich (der spielt jetzt wirklich nur noch Tiefbass ab ~ 45 Hz).

Also, nochmal Danke für die Anregung, ich werde an mir arbeiten.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (8. Oktober 2013)

> Den Sennheiser habe ich empfohlen, weil ich ihn für 270 Euro im Preis-Vergleich gesichtet habe und etwas Abwechslung von Beyerdynamic haben wollte. 350 Euro währen tatsächlich zu viel.


Der Preis des HD 650 war bis vor ca. 2 Jahren auf ~250€, aber Sennheiser verfolgt anscheinend Taktik der Preiserhöhung, welche sich durchs ganze Sortiment zieht. Beispielsweise kostet. Das fängt unten an und endet beim HD 800 (KLASSE HÖRER!), der vor 2 Jahren noch satte 200-300€ weniger gekostet hat.



> Ich war tatsächlich kurz davor den Aurvana zu nehmen, habe ihn aber noch nicht selbst gehört. Da man von Creative normalerweise etwas in die warme Richtung verfärbten Klang erwartet (von Teufel allerdings auch), bin ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen.


Der Teufel ist nur ein ~25€ OEM Hörer, auf den Teufel einen Aufkleber gepappt hat. Siehe hier:

Headphones, Microphones Manufacturer - Yoga Electronics Co., Ltd.

Der Creative Aurvana Live basiert dagegen auf dem Denon AH-D1001, also einem Hörer eines durchaus respektablen Hifi Herstellers. 



> kay, Punkt an dich. Mir gefallen sie auch nicht so gut, deswegen habe ich sie auch Richtung "Kompromiss" abgeschoben. Ein Freund von mir hat sie und er ist sehr angetan (wobei man dazu gerne mal neigt, wenn man in etwas sein Geld investiert hat). Aber in dieser Preiskategorie sollte man auch Zeit in eine längere Hörprobe investieren, dafür kann man sie ruhig mal heranziehen.


Also ich würde mich schon als "Kenner" einstufen, habe vermutlich schon einiges mehr als du gehört. Für mich sind die Victas absolute Hifi Holzklasse. Das ist ein Preisbereich, in dem man schon mit relativ kleinen Mitteln noch enorme Steigerungen erreicht. Richtig schwer wird es später die Oberklasse zu toppen, wenn ich meine Arcus Tl 500 (sehr gute Vintage Marke) toppen wollte, müsste ich vermutlich min. 3000-4000€+ ausgeben.
Nur als Beispiel: Die Lautsprecher spielen (getestet) bis knapp unter 30 hz sauber und laut. Dir muss ich sicher nicht sagen, dass das Subwooferniveau ist. 
Wieso ich das schreibe? Einfach um zu verdeutlichen, dass jemand, der schon einiges an Erfahrung besitzt, nach ganz anderen Kalibern schaut. Da ist es nicht mit nur 150€ je Lautsprecher getan. 
Gerade weil sich solche Artikel an eine Zielgruppe richten, die noch keine/wenig Erfahrung mit Audio sammeln durfte, sehe ich diese Einschätzung nach weiterer Überlegung (die ich während des Schreibens dieses Beitrags unternommen habe) als sehr kritisch. Auf jemand unerfahrenen wirkt dies vermutlich so, als wären die Victa schon Oberklasse, es würde sich nicht lohnen noch mehr in Lautsprecher zu investieren und Boxen für vierstellige Beträge wären Geldverschwendung oder nur zum Angeben, ohne wirklichen Mehrwert.
Solche Fehleinschätzungen können dazu führen, die Beratung im Audioforum zu erschweren, es könnte also ein Bärendienst für die dort aktiven Mitglieder sein.

Darum muss ich, trotz deiner Zustimmung zu meiner Aussagen, noch einmal deutlich darum bitten zukünftige Kategorisierungen reiflicher zu überlegen!

Darf ich fragen, aus welchem Ort du kommst? Solltest du in aktzeptabler Reisereichweite zu Bochum wohnen, empfehle ich dir dringend einen Besuch bei Udo Wohlgemuth. Aus Hamburg oder der weiteren Umgebung lohnt sich ein Besuch bei Open Air Speaker. Einer der SEHR wenigen Läden, in denen man Bausätze und Fertigware direkt vergleichen kann. Das dürfte für dich eine sehr gute Erfahrung sein. 


Wie sieht deine Anlage eigentlich aus? Welche Komponenten nutzt du? Hast du dich schon eingehend mit ordentlicher Aufstellung der Lautsprecher befasst?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (8. Oktober 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Preis des HD 650 war bis vor ca. 2 Jahren auf ~250€, aber Sennheiser verfolgt anscheinend Taktik der Preiserhöhung, welche sich durchs ganze Sortiment zieht. Beispielsweise kostet. Das fängt unten an und endet beim HD 800 (KLASSE HÖRER!), der vor 2 Jahren noch satte 200-300€ weniger gekostet hat.



Ich hatte mal das Glück, den HD 800 vor ein paar Jahren auf irgendeiner Messe ausprobieren zu können. Die klingen wirklich grandios. Allerdings sollten sie zu dem Zeitpunkt auch rund 1.000 Euro kosten. 




> Also ich würde mich schon als "Kenner" einstufen, habe vermutlich schon einiges mehr als du gehört. Für mich sind die Victas absolute Hifi Holzklasse. Das ist ein Preisbereich, in dem man schon mit relativ kleinen Mitteln noch enorme Steigerungen erreicht. Richtig schwer wird es später die Oberklasse zu toppen [...]


Die Oberklasse habe ich bewusst weggelassen, für qualifizierte Aussagen fehlt mir hier eben die nötige Hörerfahrung. Davon sollte man meiner Meinung einige haben, denn die Unterschiede in Sachen Qualität sind (bis auf ein paar Ausreißer) nur mit sehr gut geschulten Ohren zu vernehmen. Außerdem gehen hier die Meinungen je nach Geschmack auseinander und verlaufen sich schnell in seitenlangen Diskussionen in einschlägigen Foren. Ist natürlich hochinteressant zu verfolgen 



> Darf ich fragen, aus welchem Ort du kommst? Solltest du in aktzeptabler Reisereichweite zu Bochum wohnen, empfehle ich dir dringend einen Besuch bei Udo Wohlgemuth. Aus Hamburg oder der weiteren Umgebung lohnt sich ein Besuch bei Open Air Speaker. Einer der SEHR wenigen Läden, in denen man Bausätze und Fertigware direkt vergleichen kann. Das dürfte für dich eine sehr gute Erfahrung sein.


Ich bin für den Volontär-Posten nach Fürth gezogen, bis nach Bochum ist es also ein Stückchen. Von Udo habe ich aber natülich schon gehört, habe auch seine Website studiert und mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir von ihm einen Bausatz kommen zu lassen (mit passender Beratung). Vielleicht ist aber mal eine kleine Bildungsreise angesagt, Bochum ist ja auch sonst ganz nett.  



> Wie sieht deine Anlage eigentlich aus? Welche Komponenten nutzt du? Hast du dich schon eingehend mit ordentlicher Aufstellung der Lautsprecher befasst?


Netterweise konnte ich die gebauten FAST Monitor MK2 abstauben  Die hängen an einem Pioneer A-696 Reference, vorher laufen sie über den Mivoc-Subwoofer (AWM 12) mit Monacor SAM 300D Verstärkermodul und ~45-Hz-Frequenztrennung. Bei der Aufstellung habe ich einen ganzen Tag Boxen durch die Gegend geschoben, bis ich zufrieden war. Die Lautsprecher, Subwoofer sowie alle Möbel wurden mit Füßchen bzw. großflächigem Filz-Einsatz möglichst schwingungsfrei aufgestellt. Das ganze verständlich theoretisch zu erklären fällt mir trotz ordentlicher Physik-Kenntnisse allerdings noch nicht ganz leicht, ich arbeite aber mithilfe von Audio-Zeitschriften sowie Foren an der Sache.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (8. Oktober 2013)

> Ich hatte mal das Glück, den HD 800 vor ein paar Jahren auf irgendeiner Messe ausprobieren zu können. Die klingen wirklich grandios. Allerdings sollten sie zu dem Zeitpunkt auch rund 1.000 Euro kosten.


Das ist es eben, jetzt kosten sie ca. 1200-1300€. Solche Preissteigerungen lassen sich nicht alleine durch Inflation oder andere Einflüssen erklären. 




> Die Oberklasse habe ich bewusst weggelassen, für qualifizierte Aussagen fehlt mir hier eben die nötige Hörerfahrung. Davon sollte man meiner Meinung einige haben, denn die Unterschiede in Sachen Qualität sind (bis auf ein paar Ausreißer) nur mit sehr gut geschulten Ohren zu vernehmen. Außerdem gehen hier die Meinungen je nach Geschmack auseinander und verlaufen sich schnell in seitenlangen Diskussionen in einschlägigen Foren. Ist natürlich hochinteressant zu verfolgen


Schade, Fürth ist nicht gerade um die Ecke, sonst hätte ich dich mal zu einer Hörprobe eingeladen. Mein Wohnzimmer ist zwar alles andere als Ideal zur Aufstellung solcher Lautsprecher, aber das Upgrade von den Nubert Nuboxen bzw danach den Arcus Tm 89 hat sich extrem gelohnt. Vintage ist ein Bereich, in dem man sich ebenfalls sehr verlieren kann. Mittlerweile bin ich richtiger Vintage Fan, da ich festgestellt habe, was für klangliche Freuden man für Budgets erhält, für die Sonst nur Teufel Brüllwürfel oder anderes FastFood möglich wäre.
Für meine Tl 500 habe ich beispielweise nur knapp 500€ inkl Fracht bezahlt. 

P.S. ich habe meinen letzten Beitrag noch einmal editiert.

Apropro Bildungsreise. Du könntest diese Reise ja mit einem Artikel über Udos Werkstatt bzw. sein Wirken verbinden.

Praktisch "PCGH on Tour - Ortstermin Heute: Udo Wohlgemuths Düsentriebwerkstatt des Lautsprecherbaus"


----------



## iceman650 (8. Oktober 2013)

Näher dran wären BluePlanetAudio in Frankfurt/Main oder auch der Herr Achenbach in Friesenheim.
Und ehrlich gesagt würde ich auch nun Lautsprecher von diesen beiden Läden kaufen. Und ich besitze die Duetta Top, die die Kompaktversion der Duetta sind, die oft über den Klee gelobt werden. Aber das kann man ja vielerorts nachlesen. Wie gesagt, Herr Wohlgemuth hat durchaus sehr gute Lautsprecher, er profitiert aber um so mehr durch seine Eigenwerbung durch sein Magazin.
Heutzutage würde es wie gesagt in eine andere Richtung laufen. BPA wenn es günstig sein soll, Achenbach wenn ich in die Vollen will. Wohlgemuth... ist manchmal etwas störrisch, siehe die Trennung des Tieftöners bei der Duetta. Kann man ja alles nachgooglen. Ist eben ein wenig der Hypetrain, auf den einige nur zu gern aufspringen (Mich einbegriffen damals. Und auch hier möchte ich keine Namen nennen  )
Auch wenn mir bei Audioliebhabers Post eher grün im Gesicht wird. Dass die Kritik erst jetzt kommt ist verblüffend. Alltägliche Anbetung von Redakteuren im PCGHX. 

Gruß, Marc


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2013)

Achenbach baut echt nette Sachen, lohnt sich mal vorbeizuschauen. Marcs Duetta Top hatte im Mittelton beispielsweise echt Schweirigkeiten qualitativ an die Point-P heranzukommen. Ich schreibe ja nicht gerne vom Vorhang, aber es ist so . Im Hochtonbereich würde ich mal auf ein gerechtes Unentschieden entscheiden. Aber auch da hätte ich den Unterschied zwischen nem Coax und dem ER4 deutlicher erwartet...


----------



## FraSiWa (9. Oktober 2013)

Interessant, dass sich die Anschrift für das Gewinnspiel auf Seite 145 befindet - bei 130 Seiten 
Da hat wohl jemand vom letzten Jahr kopiert, in 11/2012 wars Seite 145


----------



## Schlaumeister (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

langsam fang ich an, mir leid zu tun: Ich hatte mir kürzlich schon eine Ausgabe der PCGH wegen eines Mini-PC-Baus gekauft, da war aber nicht das Richtige für mich dabei. 
In der aktuellen Ausgabe habt ihr nun die Chance vertan, das Bitfenix Prodigy M - Gehäuse in der µATX-Version zu verbasteln, das die gleichen Abmessungen hat, wie Eure Mini-ITX-Version, nur dass µATX viel interessanter ist, finde ich. 
Dass die zum Bauvorschlag gehörende Tabelle nicht stimmt, habt ihr ja schon gemerkt, aber sie stimmt sowas von nicht: Die Links sind Schrott, im Text steht was von 'ner 120er SSD, in der Tabelle ist es 'ne EVO 250GB, das Netzteil ist mal ein L8 mit 400W, dann wieder eins mit 500W, und das Gehäuse kostet nicht nur 20 Euro.
Ich schlage vor, ihr bastelt zur Wiedergutmachung einen Mini-PC auf Grundlage des Bitfenix Prodigy M in der µATX-Version und stellt den Artikel online.
:o)

Ansonsten fand ich an der Ausgabe gut, dass UHD schon mal beleuchtet wurde, die Tests der CPU-Kühler, Netzteile, Core i5, RAM-Konfigurationen und die Kaufberatung Sound.

Ganz allgemein finde ich erstaunlich, wieviel Lesestoff man mit der PCGH für sein Geld bekommt.
Da kann man ruhig mal sagen: "Super, danke, weiter so!"


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Oktober 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Wie einige andere auch vermisse ich die FPS-Werte im GPU-Ranking.
> Was soll ich mit solchen nutzlosen Prozentwerten anfangen?
> Davon angesehen war das Heft super.


 
Auf vielfachen Leserwunsch wird der Index im kommenden Heft erneut verändert. Hier der aktuelle Entwurf mit den Fps-Werten aller 15 Indexspiele sowie Preisleistungsberechnung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haken: Es passen nur noch 10 Grafikkarten auf die Halbseite. Wir haben euch gewarnt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Oktober 2013)

Dann macht doch 2 Halbseiten voll


----------



## LTB (11. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Auf vielfachen Leserwunsch wird der Index im kommenden Heft erneut verändert. Hier der aktuelle Entwurf mit den Fps-Werten aller 15 Indexspiele sowie Preisleistungsberechnung:
> 
> Haken: Es passen nur noch 10 Grafikkarten auf die Halbseite. Wir haben euch gewarnt.
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Wie wäre es wenn man die einzelnen SpieleFPS in die Datenbank packt. Damit hätte man ein deutliches Benefit, da hier sehr viel mehr Karten sind als im Heft, bzw. gleich die Werte der einzelnen Hersteller. Gibt ja oft fragen ob die X von Y schneller ist als die Z von A. Und evtl, jetzt mache ich mir bestimmt keine Freunde, kann man mehr DVD/CD Hefte verkaufen


----------



## El_Zocko (12. Oktober 2013)

Bin seit 3 jahre an Board und hab das heft abo,aber irgendwie erst jetzt geschaft mich mal zu registrieren

war anfangs sehr skeptisch,gamestar und co lässt grüßen aber ihr habt es geschaft mich zu überzeugen mit jeder einzelnen ausgabe würde mir allerdings eine dingere variante der einzelnen ausgaben wünschen,besonders wenn sowas wie der neue gpu leistungsindex ansteht,was ich sehr sehr gut finde ralf und wenn wir grad beim lob sind,bist ein sympatischer kerl ich liebe deine videos/tests  und mag deine art!und freue mich schon drauf (hoffe doch in der nächsten ausgabe,was etwas ausführliches zur gtx titan ultra lesen zu können) die ultra HD 4k sache war hammer und sehr informative hoffe da bleibt ihr weiter am ball.

was ich mir wünschen würde,ne art studio tour von euch,sowie mehr infos zu Hasswell E und  intels X99 chipsatz.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (12. Oktober 2013)

Hast du auf dem Weg vom Kiosk ins Forum deine Groß/Kleinschreibung, einige Buchstaben und Interpunktion verloren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weswegen ich eigentlich schreibe:
> Habt ihr beim Test des Seasonic Platinum Fanless irgendwelche Elektronikgeräusche bemerkt? Sowohl beim Test des 400ers als auch beim 480er war PCGH seinerzeit eine der wenigen Zeitschriften, die darauf eingegangen ist und auch diesmal lese ich nur "passiv" und "keine Lautheit durch das Kühlsystem" und nicht "lautlos". Wohl aber gibt es eine sehr starke Empfehlung für alle, die ein passives Netzteil suchen.
> Da ich selbst von einem 520FL-Exemplar sehr enttäuscht war[/ur] und letztlich das 500 W von Silverstone gekauft habe (teurer, ineffizienter, mittelmäßig verkabelt - ABER wirklich leise), würde mich interessieren, wie euer Exemplar sich verhalten hat. (Und ggf. ob die kleine ³ in eurer Produktbezeichnung etwas damit zu hat)




*push*
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen. Bislang konnte ich nicht herausfinden, ob es eine neue Revision ist/gibt und ob da das Pfeifproblem gezielt behoben würde. Da ich immer mal wieder nach ultra-silent Empfehlungen gefragt wäre, würde ich wirklich gern wissen, ob ihr diesmal ein lautloses Exemplar erhalten habt, oder ob z.B. der Test in einer Umgebung stattfand, in der man leichte Störgeräusche gar nicht bemerken konnte.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (13. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das Glück, den HD 800 vor ein paar Jahren auf irgendeiner Messe ausprobieren zu können. Die klingen wirklich grandios. Allerdings sollten sie zu dem Zeitpunkt auch rund 1.000 Euro kosten. .....



In dem Bericht bist du leider nicht auf verschiedene Mikros eingegangen. Könntest du da mal ein Spezial machen? Also welchen Kopfhörer, welches Mikro? Da müsste in jedem Fall der COP rein, das COP Headset Gear, das AntLion Audio — Welcome, das Zalman Mikro, Das Reloop Mikro, das Snowball, das TBone. 

Was meinst du?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (14. Oktober 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *push*
> Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen. Bislang konnte ich nicht herausfinden, ob es eine neue Revision ist/gibt und ob da das Pfeifproblem gezielt behoben würde. Da ich immer mal wieder nach ultra-silent Empfehlungen gefragt wäre, würde ich wirklich gern wissen, ob ihr diesmal ein lautloses Exemplar erhalten habt, oder ob z.B. der Test in einer Umgebung stattfand, in der man leichte Störgeräusche gar nicht bemerken konnte.



Sorry, war im Urlaub. Unser Testmuster hat im eingebauten Zustand keine Pfeifgeräusche von sich gegeben. Die Last lag zwischen 100 und 350 Watt im Praxistest.

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2013)

El_Zocko schrieb:


> Bin seit 3 jahre an Board und hab das heft abo,aber irgendwie erst jetzt geschaft mich mal zu registrieren
> 
> war anfangs sehr skeptisch,gamestar und co lässt grüßen aber ihr habt es geschaft mich zu überzeugen mit jeder einzelnen ausgabe würde mir allerdings eine dingere variante der einzelnen ausgaben wünschen,besonders wenn sowas wie der neue gpu leistungsindex ansteht,was ich sehr sehr gut finde ralf und wenn wir grad beim lob sind,bist ein sympatischer kerl ich liebe deine videos/tests  und mag deine art!und freue mich schon drauf (hoffe doch in der nächsten ausgabe,was etwas ausführliches zur gtx titan ultra lesen zu können) die ultra HD 4k sache war hammer und sehr informative hoffe da bleibt ihr weiter am ball.
> 
> was ich mir wünschen würde,ne art studio tour von euch,sowie mehr infos zu Hasswell E und  intels X99 chipsatz.



Welcome on board 

Haswell E und X99 sind halt im Bereich der Fabelwesen im Moment. Eine Studiotour? Du meinst "PCGH The Ride"? Oder mehr so Zoo-Atmosphäre ("Um 15 Uhr findet die Fütterung der Redakteure statt")? 

Wir müssen ja IRGENDWIE unser Heft zu Ende bringen. Aber so ab und zu mal einen Tag der Offenen Tür, das wäre sicher was.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Oktober 2013)

15 Uhr? [x] 12 Uhr, Pizza 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Marcimoto (14. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Auf vielfachen Leserwunsch wird der Index im kommenden Heft erneut verändert. Hier der aktuelle Entwurf mit den Fps-Werten aller 15 Indexspiele sowie Preisleistungsberechnung:
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=687643"/>
> 
> ...



Mit anderen Worten wurde die Anzahl der Spiele sogar von 12 auf 15 erhöht und die Zeilenanzahl ist von 2 auf 3 gestiegen, was natürlich ein noch höheres Platzbedürfnis impliziert.
Das ist im übrigen keine Kritik von meiner Seite, nur erklärt das, warum plötzlich nur noch 10 statt ursprünglich 20 Karten mit fps-Werten aufgeführt werden können.
Wobei dieser Wert ja aufgrund der wahrscheinlich baldigen Wegnahme der darüber gesetzten Bilder(siehe Post auf Seite 5) auch wieder steigen wird.
Ich kann nur für mich persönlich sprechen, dass ich es begrüße mehr Anhaltspunkte durch mehr Spiele zu haben.
Ich finde es aber im Übrigen klasse, wie ihr auf die Wünsche und Kritiken eurer Leser eingeht. Das verschafft unglaublich viele Sympathiepunkte!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Oktober 2013)

Den Grafikkarten-Index betreffend, bitte hier mitmachen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...afikkarten-wie-soll-er-kuenftig-aussehen.html

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Oktober 2013)

Firebird11 schrieb:


> Nochwas: Bei den Benchmarks der Haswell-Dualcores Seite 44 ff und Ivy Bridge E Seite 50 ff scheint irgendwas nicht zu stimmen.
> 
> Einige CPUs sind in beiden Tests gleichzeitig vertreten: der Phenom II x4 965, der Core i5-2500k und der FX-8350. In den meisten Fällen stimmen die Benchmarkergebnisse bis auf die Nachkommastelle exakt überein (vermutlich kopiert).
> 
> Nur bei Crysis 3 wird der Core i5-2500k einmal mit 51,9 FPS (Haswell-Testreihe) und dann wieder mit 47,9 FPS (Ivy Bridge Testreihe) angeben sowie der FX-8350 einmal mit 69,8 FPS und einmal mit 57,4 FPS. Eine Abweichung von über 20% bei exakt den gleichen Testbedingungen - das liegt weit über einer eventuellen Messungenauigkeit.


 
Hi, 
sorry für die späte, urlaubsbedingte Rück-Rückmeldung. Du hast natürlich Recht, die Werte sollten identisch sein. Crysis 3 war unser kleines Problemkind, welches dank des Timer-Problems teils zu niedrige Werte geliefert hatte. Die korrekten Ergebnisse sind die im Haswell-Test:

i5-2500K: 42/51,9
FX 8350: 54/69,8

Wie sich die alten Ergebnisse noch im IVB-E-Test halten konnten, entzieht sich mir und ich bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## El_Zocko (15. Oktober 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Hast du auf dem Weg vom Kiosk ins Forum deine Groß/Kleinschreibung, einige Buchstaben und Interpunktion verloren?


 
Tut mir leid,dass Ipad und Ich sind noch nicht wirklich Freunde geworden was das tippen angeht.Saß im Bus Richtung Feierabend..







PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welcome on board
> 
> Haswell E und X99 sind halt im Bereich der Fabelwesen im Moment. Eine Studiotour? Du meinst "PCGH The Ride"? Oder mehr so Zoo-Atmosphäre ("Um 15 Uhr findet die Fütterung der Redakteure statt")?
> 
> Wir müssen ja IRGENDWIE unser Heft zu Ende bringen. Aber so ab und zu mal einen Tag der Offenen Tür, das wäre sicher was.






Huhu Thilo,

ja da hast du leider recht,bin allerdings etwas verwirrt; PCIe Lanes 40? kennt man das nicht schon von aktuellen Chipsätzen?..SATA Express;was hast damit genau aufsich? wieso nur für "Haswell-refresh".Mit hinblick auf SSD´s doch ne Sache die 
eigentlich "must have" für alle sein sollte weil abwärtskompatibel und höhere Übertragungen möglich sind.Find halt sollte ne Special zu Hasswell E geben,macht aber natürlich erst Sinn sofern genügend Informationen vorliegen


Mit der Studiotour meinte ich eher sowas:


Touring DICE's Studio for Battlefield 3 - YouTube

Würd es Lustig finden "Euch" mal komplett ein Tag im Stress Imaginär über die Schulter blicken zu können. (wie schaut so ein Redaktionsalltag aus,Meetings,hab ihr ne Kantine,wielang habt ihr Mittagspause,wann geht das Licht in der Redaktion aus,was passiert mit der Hardware die sich bei euch stapelt,wer macht sauber etc pp) würde doch perfekt auf die DVD passen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2013)

"Haswell refresh" hat nichts mit Haswell-E zu tun, sondern ist der Nachfolger von Haswell-DT (und sonst ein großes Mysterium). SATA-Express ist keine Eigenschaft der CPUs, sondern ein neuer Standard, der mit der nächsten Chipsatzgeneration zum Haswell-Refresh kommen dürfte. (Haswell-E mit hoher Sicherheit später) Ein Special zu dessen Umsetzung (z.B: Wo sollen die ganzen Lanes herkommen?) wäre sicherlich interessant, aber ich glaube nicht, dass PCGH schon entsprechende Informationen zu den Chipsätzen hat. Da Haswell-Refresh mit 99%iger Sicherheit den So1150 weiter nutzen wird, werden entsprechende Boards aber auch mit aktuellen CPUs kompatibel sein. Mehr "für alle" gibts dann erst, wenn AMD seine Plattform runderneuert bzw. über Controllerkarten. (wobei das Angebot da dünn sein könnte, da die Schnittstelle erstmal nur für einige wenige SSDs interessant ist und vergleichbare Modelle sind auch direkt als PCIe-Karte erhältlich)
Die Lane-Anzahl von Haswell-E ist derzeit unklar und Intel kommentiert Gerüchte nicht - erst recht 1(+?) Jahr vor Erscheinen.


----------



## Argonaut (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

warum ist die Fa. Scythe nicht bei der Luftkühlung dabei?


----------



## Norisk699 (15. Oktober 2013)

Weiß nicht ob das ein "Fehler" im Heft ist:

Auf Seite 33 unten links "Neue Namen für Radeons" passt das alte Namensschema der AMD-Karten nicht so recht mit dem neuen Schema zusammen.
Z.B. soll eine HD 7870 als R-200-Serie vergleichbar bzw. gleich einer R9 280x sein.

Kann aber auch sein dass die Tabelle erstellt wurde BEVOR   AMD das veröffentlicht hatte wie es denn nun aussieht und dass z.B. ein  R9 280x mehr oder weniger bau- und leistungsgleich zu einer 7970 ist.


----------



## Hänschen (15. Oktober 2013)

Der von euch gebaute FAST Monitor MK2 ist irgendwie nirgends zu finden.
Dafür habe ich eine Seite für den normalen FAST Monitor gefunden, der scheint aber uralt zu sein und ausverkauft.

Was ist denn nur ein MK 2 von dem Ding ? ..... ist das etwas Geheimes was erst noch rauskommt in einer der nächsten Klang+Ton Zeitschriften ?
Oder ein nie veröffentlichtes Projekt ?

Mich selber würde eine Mischung aus Breitbänder plus abgekoppeltem Tieftöner in einer Kompaktbox sehr reizen .......


----------



## PCGH_Phil (16. Oktober 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> In dem Bericht bist du leider nicht auf  verschiedene Mikros eingegangen. Könntest du da mal ein Spezial machen?  Also welchen Kopfhörer, welches Mikro? Da müsste in jedem Fall der COP  rein, das COP Headset Gear, das AntLion Audio  — Welcome, das Zalman Mikro, Das Reloop Mikro, das  Snowball, das TBone.
> 
> Was meinst du?


 
Für meine (relativ seltenen) Online-Spielereien nutze ich ein Zalman Ansteckmikro (ZM-MIC1). Das geht zwar sicher besser, ist aber für meine Ansprüche ausreichend. Mit Mikrofonen müsste ich mich in Zukunft auch mal etwas genauer auseinandersetzen, bei meinem aktuellen Headset-Test sind mir ein paar kleine Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten bei unserem Testsystem diesbezüglich aufgefallen.





Hänschen schrieb:


> Der von euch gebaute FAST Monitor MK2 ist irgendwie nirgends zu finden.
> Dafür habe ich eine Seite für den normalen FAST Monitor gefunden, der scheint aber uralt zu sein und ausverkauft.
> 
> Was ist denn nur ein MK 2 von dem Ding ? ..... ist das etwas Geheimes was erst noch rauskommt in einer der nächsten Klang+Ton Zeitschriften ?
> ...


 
Stimmt, auf der Website von Lautsprechershop.de sind sie noch nicht zu finden. Die Lautsprecher sind auch brandneu, deswegen könnte es natürlich sein, dass sie erst noch von der K+T getestet werden. Da ich eine "normale" Rechnung von Lautsprechershop bekommen habe, auf der der Bausatz gelistet ist, gehe ich aber mal schwer davon aus, dass sie demnächst offiziell gelistet werden. 

Und ja, Breitbänder sind eine feine Sache


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Oktober 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Kann aber auch sein dass die Tabelle erstellt wurde BEVOR   AMD das veröffentlicht hatte wie es denn nun aussieht und dass z.B. ein  R9 280x mehr oder weniger bau- und leistungsgleich zu einer 7970 ist.


 
Das ist der Fall. Die offiziellen Infos erreichten uns erst nach Drucklegung. Im neuen Heft ist dann alles toll, neu und superaktuell. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Black*Dragon* (16. Oktober 2013)

Kann man im "neuen Heft" schon was "neues" zur r9 290x bzw. r9 290 erfahren?


----------



## Firebird11 (16. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry für die späte, urlaubsbedingte Rück-Rückmeldung. Du hast natürlich Recht, die Werte sollten identisch sein. Crysis 3 war unser kleines Problemkind, welches dank des Timer-Problems teils zu niedrige Werte geliefert hatte. Die korrekten Ergebnisse sind die im Haswell-Test:
> 
> i5-2500K: 42/51,9
> ...


 
Danke, auf die Info habe ich noch gewartet! 




Norisk699 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das ein "Fehler" im Heft ist:
> 
> Auf Seite 33 unten links "Neue Namen für Radeons" passt das alte Namensschema der AMD-Karten nicht so recht mit dem neuen Schema zusammen.
> Z.B. soll eine HD 7870 als R-200-Serie vergleichbar bzw. gleich einer R9 280x sein.



Die Tabelle stimmt schon, ist nur vom Design her vielleicht ein wenig undeutlich. Eigentlich handelt es sich um *eine* große Tabelle, die aus Platzgründen in *zwei* nebeneinander liegende Tabellen aufgeteilt wurde. Du darfst also nicht einfach alles von links nach rechts lesen.

Dann siehst du auch, dass die R9-280 laut Tabelle einen Tahiti XT Chip hat und die HD 7970 ebenfalls, während die HD 7870 einen Pitcairn XT Chip besitzt.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (16. Oktober 2013)

> Für meine (relativ seltenen) Online-Spielereien nutze ich ein Zalman Ansteckmikro (ZM-MIC1). Das geht zwar sicher besser, ist aber für meine Ansprüche ausreichend. Mit Mikrofonen müsste ich mich in Zukunft auch mal etwas genauer auseinandersetzen, bei meinem aktuellen Headset-Test sind mir ein paar kleine Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten bei unserem Testsystem diesbezüglich aufgefallen.


Falls du Unterstützung benötigst, biete ich dir gerne meine Hilfe an. Ich lasse dir per PN meine Kontaktdaten zukommen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Oktober 2013)

Black*Dragon* schrieb:


> Kann man im "neuen Heft" schon was "neues" zur r9 290x bzw. r9 290 erfahren?


 
Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt: Sprießen im Netz die Leaks, kann es nicht mehr lange dauern. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Marcimoto (18. Oktober 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das ein "Fehler" im Heft ist:
> 
> Auf Seite 33 unten links "Neue Namen für Radeons" passt das alte Namensschema der AMD-Karten nicht so recht mit dem neuen Schema zusammen.
> Z.B. soll eine HD 7870 als R-200-Serie vergleichbar bzw. gleich einer R9 280x sein.
> ...



Nunja, zumindest nimmt die R9 280X aka 7970 ja jetzt die Rolle der 7870 in der neuen Generation ein. Ist also deren nomineller Nachfolger. Heißt, das drittstärkste Modell in der neuen Generation, bzw. das stärkste des zweitstärksten Chips


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Oktober 2013)

Black*Dragon* schrieb:


> Kann man im "neuen Heft" schon was "neues" zur r9 290x bzw. r9 290 erfahren?


 


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt: Sprießen im Netz die Leaks, kann es nicht mehr lange dauern.


 
AMD Radeon R9 290X Preview: Bioshock Infinite Benchmarks in Ultra High Definition (4K)

Na wenn das kein Indiz ist ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ja irgendwie leicht Retro, aber irgendwie fehlt mir Euer PC Tip von Früher...Da gab es nen 500,- Euro-PC mit Aufrüstoptionen usw....Leider scheint es ja nur noch eure Eigen-PCs von Alternate zu geben.... Mal Hand aufs Herz...wer hier im Forum kauft sich nen Komplett-PC?????
Die Ausgabe gefällt mir echt gut, Aber ständig Titan, GTX 780.....Ich Mag auch die Brot-und Butter Grakas....Apu`s auch mal gegen Dedizierte Grakas, Ok, Platz ist rar und kostet, aber auch auf der HP lese ich mittlerweile gefühlt mehr über Spiele als über Hardware....Und immer nur noch Videos.....Wo sind die klassischen Tabellen?
Auf Heft-DVD mal eine komplette Grafikkarten-Übersicht und nen umfassenden Prozessor-Index, das wäre mal was.
Ich fühle mich da gar nicht wiedererkannt.
Keine FX 8120, 8320, keine HD 7870XT, Keine GTX 660, keine HD 7750....

Ja, R9 290X....und die GTX 750Ti??? Kommt da nichts?
*schnüff* vergesst mich doch nicht immer


----------



## marvinj (25. Oktober 2013)

*Prozessorenübersicht 11/13*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,
ist euch schon einmal aufgefalllen, dass ihr in der aktuellen Ausgabe die Prozessorenübersicht ein wenig zu viel auf Intel gesetzt habt?
Ich meine, nichts geht über die nominierte Leistung von Intel, allerdings sieht diese Übersicht doch sehr gekauft aus.
Ich glaube es waren nur 2-3 Prozessoren, die von AMD in der Übersicht waren, was ich ziemlich traurig finde, immerhinn soll ein objektives Ergebnis dargestellt werden. Auch wenn die Intel mehr Leistung bringen, was man ja an den High-End CPU's sieht, so sollten wenigstens die aktuellen APU's vom Schlage eines A6 oder A10 vertreten sein. Diese bieten wie aktuelle Sandy/Ivy und Haswell auch eine integrierte Grafikeinheit und Vier (Integer-)Kerne zum attraktiven Preis, und sollten in einer Übersicht auf keinen Fall fehlen.
Bitte nachbessern 
MfG


----------



## Icedaft (27. Oktober 2013)

Bei der Kaufberatung Sound habt Ihr wohl die Stückpreise mit den Paarpreisen verwechselt. So kosten die Krk Rokit RP8 ca. 220€ das Stück und nicht das Paar (Seite 89). Beim Canton GLE 490 System das Gleiche. Das könnte bei einigen Lesern zu Verwirrungen führen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Prozessorenübersicht 11/13*



marvinj schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,
> ist euch schon einmal aufgefalllen, dass ihr in der aktuellen Ausgabe die Prozessorenübersicht ein wenig zu viel auf Intel gesetzt habt?
> Ich meine, nichts geht über die nominierte Leistung von Intel, allerdings sieht diese Übersicht doch sehr gekauft aus.
> Ich glaube es waren nur 2-3 Prozessoren, die von AMD in der Übersicht waren, was ich ziemlich traurig finde, immerhinn soll ein objektives Ergebnis dargestellt werden. Auch wenn die Intel mehr Leistung bringen, was man ja an den High-End CPU's sieht, so sollten wenigstens die aktuellen APU's vom Schlage eines A6 oder A10 vertreten sein. Diese bieten wie aktuelle Sandy/Ivy und Haswell auch eine integrierte Grafikeinheit und Vier (Integer-)Kerne zum attraktiven Preis, und sollten in einer Übersicht auf keinen Fall fehlen.
> ...


 
Hi,

Der Leistungsindex ist unsere Top-Liste. Sollen wir Ergebnisse fälschen, nur damit "mehr AMD" vertreten ist? Im Einkaufsführer hinten im Heft befindet sich eine Auswahl von Prozessoren getrennt nach Intel und AMD.


----------



## bofferbrauer (31. Oktober 2013)

Kann es sein dass weniger PCGH Hefte nach Luxemburg aysgeliefert werden als früher? Ich finde es immer schwieriger das Heft überhaupt in den Kiosken aufzufinden


----------



## Marcimoto (31. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Der Leistungsindex ist unsere Top-Liste. Sollen wir Ergebnisse fälschen, nur damit "mehr AMD" vertreten ist? Im Einkaufsführer hinten im Heft befindet sich eine Auswahl von Prozessoren getrennt nach Intel und AMD.



Sind diese drei Celerons echt stärker als ein Clarkdale i7 oder Lynnfield i5, also zB der 760?
Schwer vorstellbar oO


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Oktober 2013)

MarCy schrieb:


> Sind diese drei Celerons echt stärker als ein Clarkdale i7 oder Lynnfield i5, also zB der 760?
> Schwer vorstellbar oO


 
Nein, bei denen (es sind übrigens Pentiums) handelte es sich um einen internen Fehler, weil das Excel nicht sortiert war und dies leider übersehen wurde. 

In der 12 ist es korrigiert, aber du musst dich seelisch darauf vorbereiten, einen Core i3 im Index zu sehen.


----------



## marvinj (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Prozessorenübersicht 11/13*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Der Leistungsindex ist unsere Top-Liste. Sollen wir Ergebnisse fälschen, nur damit "mehr AMD" vertreten ist? Im Einkaufsführer hinten im Heft befindet sich eine Auswahl von Prozessoren getrennt nach Intel und AMD.


 
Fälschen, nein sicher nicht. Bin mir aber sicher, dass ein A10 vertreten sein darf, wenn da nen i3 rumgammelt 
Ich wollte lediglich auf eine gewisse "Ungerechtigkeit" zeigen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Prozessorenübersicht 11/13*



marvinj schrieb:


> Fälschen, nein sicher nicht. Bin mir aber sicher, dass ein A10 vertreten sein darf, wenn da nen i3 rumgammelt
> Ich wollte lediglich auf eine gewisse "Ungerechtigkeit" zeigen


 
Um wirklich ganz sicher zu sein, empfehle ich einen Blick in den Richland-Test der Ausgabe 08/2013. Dort stehen die Index-Werte der A10-APUs und des Core i3-3220. Die sollten dir genügend Anhalt für eine fundierte Meinung bieten.

Alternativ und wie bereits zuvor geschrieben: Im Einkaufsführer gibt es separate Listen für AMD und Intel, dort sind auch einige APUs vertreten.


----------



## xCiRE007x (6. November 2013)

Nun im großen und ganzen war es ein wirklich Super Heft... Doch gerade was das "Duell der Giganten" angeht bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht und auch verwundert. Beide Karten sind eindeutig zum Overclocken ausgelegt.. Warum wurden die Karten nicht übertaktet ? Die Classy geht doch gerade erst bei hohen Voltwerten richtig "in Fahrt". Zumal mit dem "beschnittenen" Tool bloß die Taktraten zu ändern ist ja irgendwie nicht sinn der Sache. Ich habe mit Mehlstaub the Cat auch noch einmal ausführlich darüber gesprochen und wir beide denken, dass die 780 Classy eigentlich die bessere Karte zum Overclocken ist. Leider enttäuscht von dem Test lieber Raff 


Ansonsten Top Heft 

Lg vom Besitzer einer kaputten 780 HC 

Edit: Raff geniale Frisur gefällt mir echt  Wie bekommst du die so gut hin ?


----------

